# elliot, common or not?



## Catherine896

Im still struggling with names, my main problem being I dont want a common name. Freddy is a big favourite for me, but its getting popular and said to only be getting more popular :cry:

I also like the name Elliot, but am worried thats quite popular too. I personally only know of one Elliot, and that was a classfriends brother that I havent seen since I was 11....

Is Elliot common or not often heard?

Thanks xx


----------



## discoclare

For 2010 England and Wales the data is:

Freddie - 45th most popular boys name with 1716 baby boys registered with this name in 2010 (climbed 8 places in the "chart" since 2009)

Elliot - 85th most popular boys name with 760 baby boys registered with this name in 2010 (climbed 2 places from 2009).

We know a little Elliot who is about 2 and very cute!


----------



## Mazzy

I don't know any Elliots, and I live in the U.S. Here's our SSN index:

Similar male names for births in 2010 Name Rank 
Eli 65 
Eliot 962 
Elliot 301 
Elliott 315 

I find it very interesting how different our name choices are between US and UK. Freddy is not popular at all around here.

Popularity of the male name Freddy Year of birth Rank 

2010 802 
2009 781 
2008 711 
2007 698 
2006 644


----------



## Catherine896

Thanks, where can I find the name data for the UK on popularity etc?

Its a shame babies dont come out with labels on with their own names, save us having to think of one lol!

xx


----------



## 2RockinBoys

I think Elliot is getting more popular, but if you really like the name does popularity really matter? :flower:


----------



## Catherine896

I dont want him having people in class with the same name, it would of irritated me being one of a a few Catherines so dont want to give him a popular name if I can help it!

Thanks xx


----------



## ceejie

I don't think it's that common, but I love it. I love Elliot for girl or boy, Eli for a boy or Ellie for a girl.


----------



## discoclare

Catherine896 said:


> Thanks, where can I find the name data for the UK on popularity etc?
> 
> Its a shame babies dont come out with labels on with their own names, save us having to think of one lol!
> 
> xx

From the Office of National Statistics website. They have a baby names section and you can download the full baby boys and baby girls 2010 registration lists in excel format. They go all the way down to names with only 3 registrations each, so there are thousands of names on there.


----------



## LunaRose

I know a few little boys named Freddie. I've never been a fan, it sounds like a pet's name to me. Probably because my Mum's budgie was called Freddie!

I don't know anyone named Elliot! I have no idea why as it's such a gorgeous name, I seriously considered it myself! 

I vote Elliot! :thumbup:


----------



## Shaunagh

I think its becoming more popular, but i know one Elliot.
I know two people with the last name Elliot though. OT but one of them is called Michael Josh Elliot, but gets called Josh. I always get confused and think he gets called Elliot. :dohh: I have to think about it for a couple of minutes.


----------



## AmberDW

I don't personally know any elliots, I have one friend who just gave her daughter that as a middle name(scrubs fan) I think it is becoming more common, but nothing like Jacob or Emily...I think it is a great strong name!


----------



## bubblebath

nice name...i seldom heard such name in our area


----------



## Pearls18

DS is called Elliot, I have always loved the name it isn't common here I only know one and he is in his 20s now, I love how it's a name people know of but don't know a lot of people named it if you get me?? It's just when people get the spelling that annoys me, even close family! There are so many variations of it.


----------



## wiwiseem

We know a little Elliot who is about 2 and very cute!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

LOVE Elliot!! I have a nephew named Elliot, suits him wonderfully. 

Not a fan of Freddy at all! No offence intended. It's wayyyyy to old school for me personally, and really just.. I dunno, frumpy?! LOL


----------



## hot tea

Elliot is not popular here in canada at all... And what a shame, it is such a great name! Love it.


----------



## eleda

Elliot was our top choice for a boy. Not weird but not overly common either, and intelligent souding too. :)


----------



## Mary Jo

My son's middle name is Elliott. we loved it and later wished we'd saved it for the next baby. :lol:


----------



## carlyjade86

My DS is called Elliot. He's 7 and a half. He was only one all thru nursery and he's the only 1 in his year in school. I only know 2 other Elliots and they are babies, and both named Elliot after hearing the name from me! I love the name and always said I would call my little boy Elliot since I was about 14.


----------



## hakunamatata

I don't think it's very common, but then again, I'm in the US, so I don't know if that changes things.


----------

